# Newbie!!



## postmortem.pinup (Sep 22, 2011)

New to haunting this year! I love all things Halloween, it's my favorite holiday, but somehow I've never worked in a haunt before!

I'm 25 and live in Indianapolis. Just got hired on at a professional haunt starting TOMORROW and I'm very excited, and nervous!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum-you've come to the right place!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck working the haunt.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the pro haunt gig!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum PostMortem.pinup!

Lot's of talent and ideas to be learned here. Good luck with the pro-haunt!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You won't be new for long! Welcome!!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck and hope you have a blast working at the haunt!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good to see you PostMort!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard! So how's it going at the haunt? Fun, yes?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Good Luck with the Job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Happy haunting.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello and welcome. Good to see someone close by. Which haunt are you working at?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------

